# Ride & lead (aka "ponying") on the bit or off?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If someone was riding whatever I was leading I prefer to have the lead rope clipped to a headcollar but if I'm leading another horse without a rider I use a bit connector and attach the lead rein to that. I would never attach the lead rein directly on to the bit other than in an emergency situation.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I pony with halter and lead rope. 

The only exceptions being ponying TBs at tracks to the gate. And once when someone was with me, we were checking cattle, her horse spooked at a rattlesnake, she almost came off, and she wanted to be led home. Now. Not later. 

If it's a planned thing, I use a halter and lead.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

jaydee said:


> If someone was riding whatever I was leading I prefer to have the lead rope clipped to a headcollar but if I'm leading another horse without a rider I use a bit connector and attach the lead rein to that. I would never attach the lead rein directly on to the bit other than in an emergency situation.


What exactly is a bit connector? 


But to answer the question, I've always used a halter and lead except in emergency, or unexpected situations.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

In my opinion, bits are for riding and halters are for leading.

So if I am planning on leading a horse, such as riding one horse and ponying along another, the "pony" horse has on a halter.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> What exactly is a bit connector?


This is a bit connector (or "Y connector") that I used frequently when teaching therapeutic riding lessons. It's a $7 piece of equipment that makes life a lot easier if you're leading bridled horses frequently!








This would be attached under the horse's chin to the rings of the bit for a leader on the ground to better control the horse (or even to the side rings of a bitless bridle). An unsteady or beginner rider might have reins attached to a halter under the bridle or not have reins at all. A rider just learning steering with soft hands might still have a leader on the ground attached to "back up" their attempts at using the reins.

This is the set up on the horse, you can see the y connector under his chin; it's connected on both sides of the bridle (these two examples happen to be bitless, but the principle is the same with a bit), with the lead on the bottom ring of the Y:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Egrogan.
Yes that's what I was referring too.
I wouldn't worry too much about using one if I was leading a really quiet horse/pony but the majority of leading I ever did was to exercise hunting or competition horses that were super fit and stabled a lot so it gives you more control - plus I would often swap horses half way around so both horses got some ridden work as well and changing the connector from one horse to the other was really quick and easy to do


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When working the horses I nearly always ponied another. Both horses would be tacked up and like Jaydee I would use a bit connector. Half way around I would swap horses. 

When I ponied the youngsters they also had a bridle and bit connector.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the bit connector folks! Looks like a handy thing to have around. I can't tell from the photos, is the center ring fixed, or does it move?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I've looked at those bit connectors but I'm not sure I like how the ring is placed. If you apply pressure to the lead to turn the horse's head left, it's going to tug on the right ring of the bit, and vice versa. I was trying to come up with something that would at least even out the pressure even if it couldn't apply it to exactly the correct side, but never did quite work it out. A ring that can slide at least a little would be better than nothing, though, I'd think.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I pony a lot since it's an easy way for me to exercise both horses. If I tack up the horse being ponied it is only with a saddle. Not really interested in ponying with a bit in their mouths. I don't have much of a problem with control. With my coordination, yes. Controlling the horse, no.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in the halter unless it's an unexpected circumstance camp.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Halter or lunge cavasson, but I wouldn't be opposed to a connector.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

As others have said:

Planned: halter and lead rope.

Unplanned: whatever is on the horse's head when it's rider went off and I had to go after the horse


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ That.

Planned ponying--- good rope halter with tied-on lead at least 10' long. If I'm ponying, I'm riding good, broke horse that's been roped on, in a western saddle cinched up adequately so it won't come apart or pull to one side if things go south and I have to dally off and let my saddle horse hold the other until things quiet down. I like to make sure a horse being ponied leads well and isn't a complete spazz, but that's not always possible. Riding a good horse who isn't shaken by much, who will sit back and pull if need be, and who isn't prone to kicking or otherwise acting up to shenanigans or spooking makes things a lot safer. 

Now, if your riding options are an english-style saddle, you lose the ability to dally off, so ponying with a bridle and bit might give you more control and prevent a horse getting away. There's really no WRONG way to do it as long as you're not hanging on the horse's face or mouth. Control counts. The most important thing you can do is to ride a good, broke, safe, sane horse. 

Unplanned ponying-- whatever I can find.


----------

